
Show HN: Find developers to help you realize tech idea / project - mikface
https://startitwith.me
======
pknight
Great hook! I'm needing the opposite: non-devs. A more general purpose
platform for recruiting teams would be great. I imagine I'm not alone there.

~~~
mikface
Well, that's good idea, it could basically be used same way I guess

------
OceanKing
[https://remotehacker.com](https://remotehacker.com) is essentially the same
thing

